# Afternoon smoke



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

had a trade with tarks, and got a 5er of monty 4...thought id give one a try...also himself and ken smoked along on MSN...lol good times


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

going to try a monty 5 for comparison this week


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

How was the 4?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

it was pretty good. very smooth, it had a couple years on it..but i found it not very complex, but very consistant. overall very good..on the list now..


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

im jealous :banghead:


----------



## jerseysmoker (Mar 3, 2009)

I love the monti 4 just the right size for when you are cooking on the grill love it.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

sounds like a great time!


----------

